# Ringworm vs Mites?



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Is there any clear way to tell the difference between ringworm and mites? One of my rats is losing hair in patches on her body and there are crusty scabs at the bottom of the hair. She has been scratching more as well. Her cage mate has had no issues. I called the doc for some Revolution but when I was speaking to him about dosing instructions he asked if I was sure it wasn't ringworm. I just spent over $2K on my dog for acl surgery so I'm not in a hurry to drop more money but I don't want the lil one to suffer.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The way I think about it is that scabs will present randomly over the body, most commonly on the face and shoulders. 

Ringworm presents in rings, and on haired rats you should notice patches of thinning fur and inflamed skin that form a sort of circular pattern.

http://ratguide.com/health/figures/dermatophytosis_figure_1.php

This is ringworm on one of my hairless rats











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's mites then. I don't notice anything crawling on her so I'm doubting it's lice. I made an appointment with the vet. I'll let him weigh her so I know proper dosing. Thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Crusty scabs doesn't sound like mites

Mites like shoulders/neck/head and chin especially and will spread from there.

Classic shoulder scabs









Heavily infested face









ratguide.com
http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/dermatophytosis.php
Case History (with pics)
http://ratguide.com/health/figures/dermatophytosis_figure_1.php


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I just got back from the vet and $90 later. No trace of mites and doesn't look like ringworm. Most likely she is getting over groomed. Whether she is doing it to herself or her cage mate is doing it I'm not sure. I'll probably separate them for a bit. 

I really need to give the spare tank I have back to my girl's dad. I think it's cursed. Everytime I think I don't need it anymore and don't give it back fast enough something else happens where I need it


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would treat for mites anyways. You cannot see them just their symptoms, even a skin scraping gives false negatives a lot of the time.


----------

